# FE Exam Format change - AIT (Alternative item types)



## gpoli111 (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm not sure if this has been brought up yet but NCEES is introducing new types of questions in all CBT exams. See here - http://ncees.org/exams/cbt/


----------



## gpoli111 (Apr 19, 2017)

*As of July 1st 2017*


----------



## Uma (Apr 24, 2017)

Thanks for the info


----------



## energyengg (Apr 24, 2017)

@gpoli111, thank you for sharing it. I Did not know about this change.


----------

